# Bought a Shield yesterday



## rprouty (Apr 10, 2013)

Yesterday I picked up a 9mm Shield from the military exchange. It was $373.50 with no tax. I'm considering installing a Crimson Trace Laser on it. I have a Glock 26 Gen 3 and a Glock 19 Gen 4 but this is my first Smith. Haven't fired it yet but I like the way it feels in my hand. If fits perfectly in a Sneaky Pete holster that I have for a Ruger SR-22.

Rod


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

congrats on the gun and price. its too small for my hands but it is a nice gun


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky man. That is a nice gun S&W has going on there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Great gun.

I have had mine for around 18 months with 2200 rounds thru mine. Love the gun!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

rprouty said:


> Yesterday I picked up a 9mm Shield from the military exchange. It was $373.50 with no tax. I'm considering installing a Crimson Trace Laser on it.


You might want to look into the Laser Max CF-for S&W Shield at Amazon for $74.22......
Amazon.com: Laser Max CF-Shield Laser for: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## rprouty (Apr 10, 2013)

I was able to pick up a second one today, same price, for my wife to carry.


----------



## DaleBalkie (Oct 6, 2013)

Enjoy! Good buy, Im sure its perfect for your wife!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

thinking of getting one. I'd like to get something smaller to carry when on my motorcycle rides out in the boonies. Sigma's too big. Bodyguard is too small and I don't want to pay for the laser I won't use. Fondled a Shield the other day and it feels pretty good and is about the 'right' size. Slickguns.com brought up a deal from somewhere for $359 or so, no tax, but plus shipping. With my local FFL guy, that'd make the total around $390 vs $490 from any local store.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

That's funny..."fondled a Shield..."

Can't tell you how many firearms I've fondled in various gun shops...


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

i am really looking at the m&p 9c or 40c. the shield just doesnt fit my hand. i also like that it is a double stack and that 1 of the mags is extended length. they are also available with a thumb safety. i have 4 kids climbing up my leg at any given time. i like the idea of the extra safety


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sheild is a nice gun and you got a real good deal on it. Congrats

CG


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pistol - enjoy!


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

I went with Trijicon HD with orange front on mine.


----------



## Makarovii (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Great buy, at my LGS I handled a Shield today, something over $430. The M&P compact felt better in hand but not for the extra cost for one extra round. Besides, I rather have something without the magazine safety like that in the M&P compact.


----------

